# Where to relocate to ?



## Sykai (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello guys !

Need some insight only you guys can provide,

Im an EU citizen approaching 30 years old, whose lived in South America most of my life, and for a time in the UK and also in the USA,

Now I'm looking to go back living in Europe permanently, 

What Im looking for is somewhere preferable in or near a beach, calm and nice, and a bonus would be a place with good economy for developing some kind of business

I got about 100K EUR in savings to buy myself a small studio (Im single), and similar value to hold on for sometime,

I have owned several sushi business, somewhere where it could be a good business would be great as well,

I have thought of Menton, San Remo, Nice, also Porto (Portugual) even Spain, but would like the opnion of the more experienced,

Thank you so much !


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You need to take a deep look at your own skills, interests and experience - and work out how to apply and benefit from them

IMHO the first thing to get right is somewhere you feel happy, when you find it you can start to put down some roots and only then can you learn more about the local requirements for business and spot a business opening.

All of the places you mention are just great - visit them all and take a look, when you find the right place you will feel it.

100k is not enough to buy anything much, keep it in the bank until you settle. Make as many new friends as possible and keep all options open until you know what you are going to do.

Have fun and don't be in a rush !


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Sykai said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> Need some insight only you guys can provide,
> 
> ...


Well good luck with that, somewhere near the beach with business opportunities for 100k?. Assuming you need to live, pay taxes, building maintenance/service charges and your lawyer say 20k to cover these costs for a couple of years that leaves 80k to buy somewhere. Have a look at the property websites like Rightmove, Prime location, Zoopla for somewhere near an Algarve beach which , if your customers/clients are holiday makers, is the only place to consider unless you close for the off season. You will be competing against the local established businesses who have experience and family connections in low wage (for Europe) economy during the tail end of a recession. WCPGW as the workers say. If you post a few more times I'll send, by PM, contact details of a "holiday" business who can explain in painful detail the plight of "holiday" businesses here.


----------

